# Lachlan River, way out west....NSW



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Howdy all, had the chance to run out to the Lachlan last weekend and also my first opportunity to use the new GoPro. The video is my first offering so go easy on it!!!

For the techno's among us I used Windows Movie Maker and my skill levels were below registering, but I tried!!!

I went out in the Revo on the Saturday and found that my card was full after 5 mins, doh, forgot to download and erase the thing, a rushed trip! My backup card is only 8gig and im not sure what class So Sunday was my only recorded footage and then only 80 mins, from which I was able to put together the following vid.

We were camped right beside where I was fishing but we had to walk 500m downstream to find a spot to launch as the bank (as you can see) is vertical and drops straight away into 2.5m of water, so hard to mount and dismount the yak near camp.

On the Sat Gretl drew first blood as she had 2 in before I got my first, her first and my first were bloody good fish and the first on the vid was the third largest for the weekend.

The final tally was 20 Yellas (8 sat and 12 Sun) and I dont know how many lost to sticks, 1 Catfish (tandanus tandanus and pretty rare around here now) and 3 carp, of which one was the largest Ive ever seen/caught. That was on the Sat so no footage but hell it went hard, it didnt even know it was hooked for a while.

The gear was 10lb Fins, Trion baitcaster and a 5-8kilo stick based on a NV007 Samurai blank. Thats all a bit of an overkill normally, but this is brutal fishing with the Yellas holed up in the snags and you simply have to go in after 'em...

Jigging live bait was working well, plastics were quiet this time, unlike the last trip, I think 6 of the 20 were on the line within seconds of the jigging starting, or even on the drop... aggressive fish

These guys are ambush predators and they are also in hiding from Cod who are also here in numbers and size, so amongst the sticks they hide. The hits are again, brutal, no nibbling, or mouthing the shrimp, WHACK and you're on or your not (or snagged!).

This river is a special place for me, I was born on its banks not far from where we are fishing, from the river I can see the scars on the trees where my ancestors got their boats .... but.....I prefer my Hobies...

Anyway enough words, heres the footage, exept if you live in Germany, an issue with the music so its blocked there.... 

Sorry about the way it finished, I had it fade out but, somehow... :shock:


----------



## fisherjayse (Jan 30, 2013)

Brilliant work, was reminiscing along. spent 6 years in Griffith, and was raised around the Murrumbidgee. You even crash tested the go pro...yep it wins versus sticks :lol:

Not much flow around, Damn paddle in the way again...yep just ditch it overboard...will get it again soon. 

We used to get our yella's with worm and shrimp cocktail and a spray of CRC...but watching you...you dont need any advice from me...again, well done


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

really enjoyed that artie, i am gaining respect for fresh water fishing.
how big was the big carp. would luv to see a photo of that


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Gday Jayse, thanks and yeah not much flow, which is what makes fishing here sdo relaxing, its just above an ancient rock weir which regulates the depth and klimits the flow. Depth was 5m in the middle and chock full of logs and juvenile fish, great nursery. Ive got a screen shot of a stick with a MASS of fish around it...Ill post it up later tonight.

Howdy Grinner, I love both aspects of fishing, and times like this make the fresh so rewarding... (admittedly its not always like this, but sometimes its even better, one year at Menindee we pulled in over 200 yellas in 2 days). However, I do love my Flatty sessions...


----------



## sog (Jun 9, 2012)

well done Artie ..... nice work on the go pro
still haven't attempted editing up a video with mine yet
I've never done that style of fishing before .... but I will
I take it the baits were unweighted ..... and what size hook would ya use


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Great work Rob. Love ya patience when logged. Don't forget my number mate.


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Sog, get into the GoPro mate its a really good cam, I just wish I had more imagination, the hook is a 2 worm hook and the sinker is a tiny ball, running straight onto the hook, just enough to make the shrimp sink with a bit of authority, other wise you couldnt really 'jig' it. When the fish are on the chew its dynamite, like in the vid. When they are sulking they are more receptive to a stationary bait, but so are carp.... :?

Pete Gday mate, I have intentions of visiting you this year, its bloody hard with my work circumstances (sort of like FIFO but I drive ) to find time, this weekend was Gretl's idea or I wouldnt dare suggest I go fishing on my one weekend a month home.. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Rob thoroughly enjoyed that report mate, nice and tranquil with enough fish action to show the challenges of freshwater angling with snags, and Highwaymen playing at the end was terrific.


----------



## BigPete68 (Oct 7, 2012)

Rob look me up anytime mate. The weir is fishing horrible, too much water being let out but I have an idea that we will get a decent Easter especially if it cools just a little but not to much. The river here continues to be treacherous, to much flow. Mulwala and the Murray / Ovens at the junction continue to be about the best options around here for now at least.
Itching to have a go at your style of fishing so I am on the hunt to find a suitable spot in the Bidgee or Lachlan and will then make a weekend trip. Got a couple leads on some smaller creeks in the Riverina that open up into some cool yak water from what I am told. One is between you and Deni and the other is closer to Jerilderie. The poachers (cant pic ya family :twisted: ) tell me of BIG COD :shock: in small water so reckon some nice Yellas might also inhabit these creeks. Will keep in touch mate.


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

Great report. You have your unique way of fishing. It is BigPete style!

Cheers
Darwin


----------

